# 135 gal. "In wall" Tanginyikan tank.



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a recap of the project. All thats left is Substrate, rocks and Fish.


















































































The fish going in here are in holding tanks in my fish room.
1 Greenwoodochromis christy male, wild Benthochromis tricoto pair, 
4 Black calvus, 4 yellow head comps., 1 male Julidichromis, 1 Angelicus,
(8 firecracker luelupi coomig soon) and what ever I grab at the RMCA auction on Nov. 7th.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice posters


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I would spray the back of the tank black to hide the other room and give the tank more depth. Other than that...NICE!!


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice. Cant wait to see completed.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice tank and familyroom!!

For the back ground I have been experimenting using a laminate floor pad called the floor muffler. It's green so I spray paint it black or blue with krylon spray paint. The last one I wadded up and wrinkled & wrinkled so it was not perfectly flat and smooth. That added texture. Tape it on the back with blue tape. It's tough! 3ft wide so cut it to size. I get it for free because I sell flooring.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That is so cool :thumb: You did a great job.

I have an opening in the wall between my kitchen and living-room that my 55g. tank would fit good in & had thought about mounting it in there, but decided not to because it wouldn't look good on the kitchen side & I'd have to stand on something to do tank maintenance.

I agree, paint the back and the ends or make or buy a 3-D background and ends...then you're all set. Be sure to post pics when it's all done & fish added.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

What is the big fish in the tank on the left? Is it a Rostratus? Whatever it is could you take a pic and post it that fish looks nice. The whole set-up IMO is great :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> Is it a Rostratus


 ding ding your correct


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Did you pocket a header in the wall above the tank? I can't be sure from the photos. It's better to put in the header than to have the wall sag and the tank attempt to support it.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is the completed project.






















































This room is in a walk out basement with a concrete floor. No risk of wall sagging.
Background is Black clearview, has to be removable so I can see in to do maintenence 
on the tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jimmymac said:


> .....This room is in a walk out basement with a concrete floor. No risk of wall sagging.
> .....


 The floor has no way of preventing the wall from sagging. There are two types of walls, ones that run parallel to the joists in the ceiling above them and ones where the joists cross over the wall. In the first kind, if there is no header, the part of the wall above the new opening will sag down. In the second kind, the wall and the ceiling above it will both sag down onto the tank. If the ceiling above the room is a concrete slab, it will crack and sag without support from a header, or even fall.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> jimmymac said:
> 
> 
> > .....This room is in a walk out basement with a concrete floor. No risk of wall sagging.
> ...


The wall I put the tank in was really nothing more than a partition to seperate one room from the other. I'll keep an eye on the "wall sag" but I dont see that even being a remote possibility.
Thanks for the heads up and concern.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If the wall is non-load bearing as you say, watch for separation between the top of the wall and the ceiling. If it's a four foot wide tank, it should stay pretty minor. A six foot tank or longer will sag more and more quickly. But "remote" is not the word that comes to my mind. I see the word "inevitable" in that spot. You have about a 50/50 chance of being right that it's not supporting the ceiling. It all depends on the direction the ceiling joists run, not whether the wall is a partition or not. You should watch the ceiling for signs of sagging and the wall for fracturing in the drywall.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

jimmymac, can you please post a pic of your fossie rostratus male. I am growing some up and would love to see yours.
Thanks


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> If the wall is non-load bearing as you say, watch for separation between the top of the wall and the ceiling. If it's a four foot wide tank, it should stay pretty minor. A six foot tank or longer will sag more and more quickly. But "remote" is not the word that comes to my mind. I see the word "inevitable" in that spot. You have about a 50/50 chance of being right that it's not supporting the ceiling. It all depends on the direction the ceiling joists run, not whether the wall is a partition or not. You should watch the ceiling for signs of sagging and the wall for fracturing in the drywall.


I'll watch it, but I'm positive that wont be the case. There is nothing to seperate. Drywall to top header is very secure, and a *non bearing wall*, or I would have placed a header, support studs, and footer just like a window.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Outstanding Job Jimmy! :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

BigFish77 said:


> jimmymac, can you please post a pic of your fossie rostratus male. I am growing some up and would love to see yours.
> Thanks


*Bigfish77*,Here you go. He's all of 12 inches!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

He's a beast! :lol:


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Dj823cichild said:


> Outstanding Job Jimmy! :thumb:  :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Heres a couple other monsters in my 210.
N. venustus








N. fusco








VC-10








Boulengerochromis microlepis


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, can't wait til mine mature.
:thumb:


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is some new pics of the fish in my 135 gal.


----------

